

Ask HN: Help Desk outsourcing for small co? - ScottWhigham

We manage it in-house now and have for years. It works well but there are times when it doesn't work so well. A specific example is when a customer is browsing our site on a Friday afternoon and they want to call/email/chat. When the last person leaves the office, it might be 12-24 hours until someone gets back with the user. We'd like to improve upon this reaction speed without having to hire another employee.<p>Ideally I'd like something that has chat, phone, and email (tickets) support.<p>Any suggestions?
======
byoung2
<http://www.supportresort.com> offers this service for as low as $3-4/hr. I've
never used their service, so I can't tell you how good they are though.

